# Oohhhh ****



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Went on a few dates with guy #1.....been seeing him for a while. 
Went on a date with guy #2......was ****ing TAKEN with him immediately. He's awesome!!!!
I met both of them on the same dating site.
Looked up guy #2 on FB as soon as our date was over.......he is a friends with Guy#1
****....WTF IS GOING ON WITH MY LIFE.....????????


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow lol thats awkward and rather unfortunate. Hopefully they arent good friends!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

okay wait, I'm confused.... there's 'ihop ugmo', 'i-want-in-his-pants guy', and... someone else. Who is guy #1 and guy #2?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you live in a small town or something?


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Do you live in a small town or something?


Hell no! This is a huge party town!!!!



Ape in space said:


> okay wait, I'm confused.... there's 'ihop ugmo', 'i-want-in-his-pants guy', and... someone else. Who is guy #1 and guy #2?


Guy #1 is Ihop guy
Guy #2 is this really cool dude I just met


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

**** my life, why does the weirdest **** have to happen to me =((((


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

If you worked it right it could end in a threesome.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Ohhhhhh ****. He asked to add me. NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

shyguyy said:


> If you worked it right it could end in a threesome.


Lol yeah! Take advantage of it.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

shyguyy said:


> If you worked it right it could end in a threesome.


Oh god, all my dreams are coming true now......


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Just throw em in a pit and have them fight to the death. Great entertainment and you get a boyfriend out of it.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I can't even get a date, but that's nice.


----------



## YahYouBetcha (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol, story of my life. It can get pretty awkward. I always switch back and forth between different guys who know each other because I'm indecisive. I am sure they know what I am up to. I wouldn't worry too much about it. Just do whatever feels right.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

max4225 said:


>


:lol


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

max4225 said:


>


I don't get it!!!!


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> Went on a few dates with guy #1.....been seeing him for a while.
> Went on a date with guy #2......was ****ing TAKEN with him immediately. He's awesome!!!!
> I met both of them on the same dating site.
> Looked up guy #2 on FB as soon as our date was over.......he is a friends with Guy#1
> ****....WTF IS GOING ON WITH MY LIFE.....????????


That happened to me the other day, well a little different. For me, the girl I was chatting up said her best friend was named ****** and my eyes got huge cause that was the name of the girl I was trying to hook up with the other day. Nightmare status. I'm pretty sure they were two different ****** but who knows. I certainly don't want to find out.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

kathy kook 

I hope it works out.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Well done


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tra la la la - tri-ang-ull. :lol

This is weird. I hope you are not being taken advantage of here.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I would have barfed in your face if you had told me three days ago that I was going to be stuck in a love triangle.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I've got $20 on Kathy being a dude.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

You're on. She acts too much like a girl to be a dude.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol I doubt Kathy is some Sara1 replacement.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Hahaha. YES. They ARE good friends. VERY good friends.




**** MY LIFE.
**** just keeps getting BETTER and BETTER


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Damn. If only Big Boy wasn't best friends with Dream Boy.
I want Dream Boy. Dream Boy is a ****ing Alpha seed. Dream Boy, Oh, Dream Boy.....
Hehe. Big Boy could easily ruin my relationship with Dream Boy.....I don't know what's passed between them yet......I'm at the mercy of Big Boy right now.
Damn I hate Facebook.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Big Boy stopped contacting me.
My worst fear is that Dream Boy will think I ****ed Big Boy. If Dream Boy asks me how I met Big Boy, I'm gonna have to tell the truth *shrugs*
I'm going to see Dream Boy this week, this is going to be......interesting.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

You're the best Kathy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would drop them both.

You ain't gettin' free pancakes. They could be sharin' um for all you know! :eyes


----------



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

This must be what they call first world problems.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

Kathykook said:


> Big Boy stopped contacting me.
> My worst fear is that Dream Boy will think I ****ed Big Boy. If Dream Boy asks me how I met Big Boy, I'm gonna have to tell the truth *shrugs*
> I'm going to see Dream Boy this week, this is going to be......interesting.


This is like a real-life soap opera.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

You know she's eagerly shoveling it down her throat. OH NO TWO BOYS AT ONE TIME! 
"It" being the unraveling drama, and nothing else. Maybe not the best metaphor.
Glad to hear your life is fun, kathy, enjoy.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I must be a masochist everytime I read Kathy's threads...


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

allright...............now everybody needs to ****in chill.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> I must be a masochist everytime I read Kathy's threads...


agreed. :blank


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> agreed. :blank


Then don't read 'em


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> Then don't read 'em


Yeah but I'm a masochist so I can't stop. That was the point.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I want updates!


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Ospi said:


> I want updates!


Dream Boy is a ****ing baller. That is all.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, whats happend now? I was kinda getting worried the two guys new about you, and were enjoying it. i hope not! any updates??


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Cassabell said:


> Yeah, whats happend now? I was kinda getting worried the two guys new about you, and were enjoying it. i hope not! any updates??


I saw Dream Boy last night. He didn't bring it up. If he doesn't bring it up, I won't. I will see him tomorrow again. 
I stopped answering Boy #2's texts. He is being a ding dong, but over something unrelated. 
If Dream Boy wants me, I will tell Boy #2 that I am seeing someone....but won't specify who. Don't know how I'll be able to keep it a secret over FB....

Not sure if Dream Boy and Guy #2 have had a discussion about me yet.....I'm guessing not...


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Kathykook said:


> I saw Dream Boy last night. He didn't bring it up. If he doesn't bring it up, I won't. I will see him tomorrow again.
> I stopped answering Boy #2's texts. He is being a ding dong, but over something unrelated.
> If Dream Boy wants me, I will tell Boy #2 that I am seeing someone....but won't specify who. Don't know how I'll be able to keep it a secret over FB....
> 
> Not sure if Dream Boy and Guy #2 have had a discussion about me yet.....I'm guessing not...


What happened to Big Boy?!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm just interested to know how he got his name.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Ospi said:


> I'm just interested to know how he got his name.


He's a big boy. There you go.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> I saw Dream Boy last night. He didn't bring it up. If he doesn't bring it up, I won't. I will see him tomorrow again.
> I stopped answering Boy #2's texts. He is being a ding dong, but over something unrelated.
> If Dream Boy wants me, I will tell Boy #2 that I am seeing someone....but won't specify who. Don't know how I'll be able to keep it a secret over FB....
> 
> Not sure if Dream Boy and Guy #2 have had a discussion about me yet.....I'm guessing not...


hmmm the plot thickens....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Kathykook said:


> He's a big boy. There you go.


How disappointing


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Cassabell said:


> hmmm the plot thickens....


Which one is Edward and which is Jacob?


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh deary.


----------

